# Acer laptop Shuts Down Randomly



## Ravalgo

Hi My gf's acer laptop keeps on shutting down for no apparent reason, well technically doesn't even shut down, it just turns itself off.
She has a 1.83 GHz dual core processor with 2GB of ram which i am sure is more than good enough to run Windows Vista. I have tried everything that i know about pc's to try and fix the problem but nothing has worked so far. It generally turns off when running the sims 2 and it recently turned off when we were watching a movie on media player. 
Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dai

check the tempretures
blow the air vents out
run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Ravalgo

run
chkdsk /r[/QUOTE]

Hi Dai i was jus wondering wat is that chkdsk/r?? and how do i run it??
Thank You


----------



## dai

chkdsk checks the disk for corrupted files
in the run box type
chkdsk /r
press enter and then reboot


----------



## DtDrvr

Do you get a blue screen at anytime with an error code i did on my acer and it ended up being a memory stick had failed
there is a free memory checker online. I cant find the one i used but it may help you


----------



## vladimirb

Hello there...
I have an Acer Aspire 5720Z laptop and I have had issues with over-heating and when I wake it from standby CPU temperature grows extremly and my laptop was shutting down all the time to prevent any damage...
After I update my BIOS version to latest, problem is gone...
I would recommend to visit Acer's web Site and download latest BIOS version
[do not downlaod any beta versions of BIOS]
and update BIOS...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## Ravalgo

hey everyone thanks for all the replies but i still have a problem, i went to the acer web site and for some odd reason they dont have the Aspire 5613AWLMi modle available for choice to enable me to download the bios drivers, i dont want to download a different models driver and ruin her whole system, any help with that??

the closest they have is the Aspire 5610 and the 5620.

Thanks guys i really appreciate it 

Oh and no i dont get a blue screen at any time, it just turns itself off and now its started up with another problem where, if u leave it for a while the screen will go black and u cant wake it up, but the laptop itself is still on. so u have to force it to shut down and restart the whole system again  AAARRRGGHHH lol its gonna drive me insane


----------



## vladimirb

Hello again...
Not waking up from standby is typical BIOS issue...
I think 5610 BIOS version can solve your problem...
But I would suggest you to return laptop to the store where you bought it and let them do the BIOS update because they should not do things like this.
They need to fix this issue...
This way you are cool, if they spoil something you will get new one laptop...
I have 5720Z laptop and I could not find BIOS for my version either so I used 5720 version and it was successful...
If laptop is under warranty, return it and let them fix BIOS issue...


----------



## Wearbe

I'm having the same problem. Upon contacting Acer, I got this:

In order to resolve the issue please do a recovery using the rcd.

Please follow the link in order to resolve the issue.
http://acer.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/acer.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=161&p_created=1195674795

Note: Make sure to take back up of your machine as there will be a possible data loss. 

Please follow the link in order to purchase the RCD.
https://secure.tx.acer.com/RCDB/Main.aspx?brand=acer

Recovery disc charge would be $19.95

Note: There would be a data loss if you are using RCD. So please take back up of your data before you do a recovery. To take a back up, you can contact Answers by Acer which is a paid support or else you can take the system to any local store nearby

Otherwise contact out "Answers by Acer" on 1-800-237-6483 at a rate of $2.95 per minute with the slots 30 minutes ($59.99), 90 minutes ($129.99), or 15 issues ($199.99) and the validity will be 1 year which can be billed to a credit card.

For further clarifications please feel free to visit our web site http://support.acer.com/ 

Thank you for contacting Acer, 

Have a great day!


----------

